# Fleas!!



## Zoey339 (May 26, 2014)

I found fleas on one of my dogs last night during his bath. It wasn't many but where there is one there is bound to be more. The rats do not have direct contact with the dogs and the dogs no longer are allowed in the room they stay in but fleas are fleas. How do I protect the rats against fleas or kill them if they have them? Are any sprays or drops safe to use on them?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Fleas are species-specific. No need to worry.


----------



## Zoey339 (May 26, 2014)

Bubonic plague was transmitted by fleas on rats. Rats most definitely get fleas. If u are saying fleas that bite dogs don't bite rats well let's pretend that do also bite rats how do I protect against them? Btw I've had dog biting fleas attack/ infest cats and ferrets, why are rats immune?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Fleas did not cause the plague. That was debunked some time ago.

I also did not say that rats do not get fleas. There are different types of fleas. Cat fleas and dog fleas are different. Rat fleas are also different. There are different species of fleas that feed off of different species of animals. That's just the way of the world.

Loading up with preventative treatments isn't a good idea with rats. It is, however, a good idea to keep a tube of Revolution on hand to administer a few drops in case of mite/lice infestation. Which, those are species-specific as well.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I never had fleas on my rats and there fore never treated them. However, I know ferrets can get fleas from both cats and dogs. The most common flea on most of our furry domestic animals is actually the cat flea (highly adaptable flea)-who is more than happy to feed off and live on your dog (or ferret ect).

My point would be-fleas are untrustworthy Rats however have fairly thin hair compared to some other pets, you should be able to just rub their fur and keep an eye on it. (and cat fleas, which is most likely what you have may not even be interested in them any ways..but untrustworthy buggers i say!) I would treat all the larger pets you have (cats, dogs, ferrets, bears, moose, skunks ect) in the house. If you do advantage, revolution, frontline or some such on those larger pets in the summer you will most likely be flea free.

I might if the rat cage is above carpet sprinkle some Diatomaceous earth on carpet just to discourage any blood suckers from heading their direction. I am personally extremely allergic to their bite, so if I my dog or ferret get them there is a lot of sprinkling of diatomaceous earth going on. I know it's supposed to be safe for all mammals, however i would not let my rats run around in it. I put some under my sheet on my mattress once and it sucked the moisture out of my skin...I felt puckered. So probably not life threatening, however I can't imagine it would be comfy on the pets either. Lastly, wash all infected pets bedding and vaccuum the house often till their gone.


----------



## Zoey339 (May 26, 2014)

Just spent $50 to combat the fleas, this is war! My dogs are on flea meds. One is on comforts and one advantage the third dog on both. The one on advantage had the fleas. Not many, maybe 10. The one on both is coming down with flea allergies though so these suckers need to die. These are super fleas. Immune to front line and appears to becoming immune to advantage also. I do plan on spraying the carpet in the rat room and washing bedding and rats. Is it safe to wash rats in flea shampoo? Or I heard dawn kills fleas, is that safe? I don't wanna take chances


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Me and one of my dogs have allergies too. Frontline and advantage are best to use..like one one year and then the following use the other, otherwise immunities occur. I hate fleas. Several years back we had an outbreak and the frontline stopped working. We had two boy rats at the time. The ferrets and dogs both got fleas and had to be treated, as well as rugs, and all the bedding. The rats never got a single one on them. I would just keep their cage off the floor, play with them in safe places (like your bed after all the linens have been washed, on non carpeted areas that have been vaccuumed. It is war!!!!! But don't over panic, seriously I've never had my rats get them and we got seriously infested that time. I think your better off just keeping all their bedding washed through hot water and into the dryer. As I said before maybe some diatomaceous earth under their cage if there is carpet, maybe even if theres not if you are especially paranoid  If you have a cage with a slide in pan that is under the cage u could put some there too as a precaution. 

I wouldn't think putting any chemicals on the rats if it's unnecessary as a good idea.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Out of curiosity I looked up cat fleas a little more intensely, since it's the most likely culprit. They like carnivores. They do not thrive on rats, rabbits, mice and other veggie or omnivores that are mostly vegie eaters. So, no worries about the rats.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

http://m.petmd.com/dog/parasites/evr_multi_common_fleas_dogs_cats


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Look, if your rat gets fleas it will be hugely obvious. I'm not sure the debate is important or even helpful. My dog got fleas a couple of month ago and didn't transfer a single one to my rats and also to me. Other times, the fleas eat me alive. I've had cats get fleas my dog didn't catch. 

Dawn soap can help, or it can terrify your rats for no reason. No eggs, no bugs, no need to bathe them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoey339 (May 26, 2014)

Hope yall are right. But I don't understand what the big deal is for just wanting to protect them against fleas. Whatever fleas they are they do bite me. I'm assuming a starving flea will go for any host they can find but I guess I'll see.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Bathing your rats in flea shampoo can make them very sick. The soap is fine, just don't get it in their eyes. Though if you don't see anything on your rats then there is no need to bathe them. I've never had a rat get fleas before, even when our dogs were infested.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Preventative medicine just isn't a good plan with rats. I'm not sure how else to put that.

You have to do what is going to make you comfortable as a pet owner, though.


----------

